# Compte iCloud dans Outlook v16



## phelibre (29 Mars 2019)

Bonjour ma femme à un lap top sous MSW10 avec donc Outlook . Elle a un compte iCloud pour son iPhone. Impossible de faire fonctionner un compte iCloud sous Outlook version 16 ! A la création, je choisi bien un compte iCloud avec identifiant et mot de passe, pas d'erreur a la construction. Mais ensuite rien impossible d'envoyer et impossible de recevoir 

Bien depuis un navigateur la messagerie iCloud avec se compte fonctionne bien ...

merci de votre aide,
Cordialement


----------

